# Dead Horse 2011 WBD



## Dead horse (Jan 25, 2012)

View attachment 10084


----------



## dolittle (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks like a blast. Reminds me of my yunger days.... ah... what I wouldn't give for the full use of my legs, again. I DO miss traveling.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 25, 2012)

We <3 kittens? Is it that tough hitching there? I'm gonna get my passport and ride the shit outta your choo choos in a year or two. Thanks for the motivation!


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Jan 25, 2012)

this kid looks awsome...wish i could of met this kitten loveing bear..even if he was some molsen drinking ham and bacon confuseing canuk....a salute as u ride into the sunset


----------

